# A new trapping study on the way.



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

DNR TO TRAP/COLLAR DEER: New Study On Bovine TB

By George Rowe

Michigan's Department of Natural Resources is about the conduct a pilot or feasibility study in the northeast part of the state, on bovine TB in the deer herd in that area. According to Dr. Steve Schmitt, a veterinarian stationed at the Rose Lake facility, the study will be limited and really intended to discover if the technique employed is sufficiently effective to continue, possibly on a larger scale.

The study will involve trapping deer in Deer Management Unit 452, the heart of the bovine TB problem in Michigan. A blood sample would then be drawn from each deer and a radio collar fitted on the deer during the very brief confinement in the trapping process. The blood sample is then tested in a laboratory environment, a process that takes four or five days.



If the deer in question is found to be carrying TB, it can be tracked down by radio signals and destroyed. If the deer is "clean," the radio-tracking collar will fall off by a pre-arranged and timed signal and the deer is no longer "captive." The collar can be located by radio signal and recovered for use again.

Dr. Schmitt explained that the bovine TB problem in the area is "at equilibrium" now. In other words, there is no growth or expansion in the problem, but there is not much improvement either. For every deer that is killed by hunters or by a car, there seems to be another one that crops up in the herd. Trying to harvest more deer in this area is not a solution, according to Dr. Schmitt. The hunters in this area would certainly agree with that with unlimited antlerless tags issued the last couple of seasons and the deer population in the area already cut back substantially.

The initial study is set to start in January of next year and all involved are anxious to see if they can trap enough deer to make the study worthwhile and actually reduce the number of affected deer in DMU 452. Initially, some box traps will be used, but the main effort will be carried out with a "clover trap" that is smaller, lighter and more portable. The "clover" name for the trap apparently comes from the name of the first user or inventor, not the shape of the trap, though there is a trap shaped like a clover leaf that is used for waterfowl. Up to 120 of these might be employed when the study gets going.

The clover trap permits just two people to handle the process with one restraining the deer while the other draws the blood sample and fits the collar. Manpower might be a challenge since the traps have to be checked every day, if set. A number of DNR people will be involved and perhaps some Michigan State University graduate students as well. The DNR often benefits from the volunteer assistance of MSU graduate students, working toward degrees in biology or related fields.

Dr. Schmitt will be very active in the study and so will Glen Mathews, a wildlife biologist from the Gaylord district office. For the radio tracking part of the study, the project will have the services of Elaine Carlson, who has had a great deal of radio tracking experience with bears. We took a long walk with Ms. Carlson a few winters ago when her crew was searching for a bear that had wandered way north of his usual range and was presumed lost for some time.

We found the bear in his den and I was impressed with the skill of the people involved and their proficiency with the radio-tracking gear. It seemed noteworthy that none of them carried a firearm and their only "weapon" was a hypodermic needle on a stick.

The study will be carried out in the heart of the club country in Northeast Michigan and many of the deer will be trapped on private land, with the cooperation of the landowners. The DNR has already been in touch with many of them by sending them a letter describing the study goals and the DNR has conducted a meeting to brief the landowners on the project. The landowners have cooperated in every way.

The number of deer trapped in the initial study may approach 200, mostly does and fawns and the expectation is that there will be four or five infected deer in that sample, if the deer trapped show the same rate of infection as the herd in general in this area.

If every aspect of the study proves to be successful and the DNR is actually able to identify and destroy some infected deer and reduce the total number of infected deer in the area, the project could be continued and expanded in the future. Budget money could, of course, be a problem with the state currently strapped for money in every conceivable area.

The TB problem should also benefit from the fact that this step draws attention to the fact that deer spread TB from close, nose-to-nose contact of the type that occurs when deer are fed. Without question, there is still a lot of illegal feeding and baiting going on in Northeast Michigan and this may help stem that problem.

We will have more information on the project and perhaps some preliminary results before the winter is over.


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

This study is pure research, and more research is certainly needed
The blood test is based on the detection of gamma interferon in blood stimulated with M. bovis antigens, A TEST THAT BECAME INTERNATIONALLY AVAILABLE 12 YEARS AGO, incorporation of this test into the Uniform Methods and Rules for TB Eradication in Cattle and Bison was made in the US this year, 2003. The wheels of government grind exceedingly slow.
Lets give Dr. Steve Schmitt a round of applause for stating "trying to harvest more deer is not a solution" There is at least one DNR employee who is not afraid to tell it the way it is, based on the fact that numbers of TB infected deer remain about the same every year.
This study may indicate that the primary means of TB transmission occurs in family groups thru "nose to nose" contact, that well fed, healthy animals are more resistant to disease


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

What is the purpose of the study? Based on the post, it appears that it is to check the feasiblity of live trapping as a TB elimination method. Is this coming from the same MDNR that keeps telling cities/park authorities that live trapping and birth control won't work as a deer control method? Amazing!!!


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

If " harvesting more deer (in 452) is not the answer to the TB Problem " then we must try something else. Maybe it wont work. Maybe results will lead to some other experiment that may or not work.
The TB Eradication Program has produced some beneficial results by reducing the overpopulation of deer. A farmer here in the Inf. Zone tells me he had less deer damage in his beans than in any previous years.
The TB and CWD scares have made other state realize that their overpopulations of deer must be dealt with. Pennsylvania made a million doe tags available for the 2003 season.
Can deer be lured into traps without the use of bait ?
Will most of the deer trapped be fawns ?
Do we find much TB in fawns ?
Or, is this experiment primarily to provide additional data on the efficacy of the CERVIGAM Test-- a test based on the detection of gamma interferon in blood stimulated with M. bovis antigens--developed and conditionally licensed by USDA APHIS VS CVB
The test shows promise as a new diagnostic tool for tuberculosis in cervids. Additional data on test performance is needed before the test can be approved as an official diagnostic test


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

Sad: Based on the description of the study protocol in the George Rowe article, I fail to see how it will provide much useful data on the efficacy of the CERVIGAM Test. On the 90+% of the deer that the test shows are TB free, there is no validation that the test results were correct.


----------



## sadocf1 (Mar 10, 2002)

Phil-- true--we know that ANY of these tests are not perfect-- there are false positives and false negatives
Apparently funding has been provided for this study here in the TBIZ -- AND THE TEST WILL BE EVALUATED IN OTHER DEER AND ELK HERDS KNOWN OR SUSPECTED OF BEING AFFECTED WITH OR EXPOSED TO M. BOVIS


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I might also be beneficial to put a ear band in to see if the deer later becomes infected with TB. Otherwise I think this is a good idea, as it could pave the road for other research on our beloved whitetails, for their benefit.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Each deer that is trapped, as a part of this study, will receive a unique numbered/colored stud ear tag. Each ear tag is also printed with "Michigan Dept. of Natural Resources".


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Cool Kristie. Welcome to the site.

As long as they don't get eyebrow, nose, tounge, or lip piercings


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome, I try to come in and answer questions, if they are in the realm of some of the projects I work on.
I otherwise just enjoy the read.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Has funding been approved, Kristie? I was told just the other day by someone who would know that it all still depended on the governor's budget...


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

Funding has been approved for TB surveillance and research, including this study.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

TB program halted until more reliable blood test developed

A pilot program initiated last winter to trap, test and ultimately kill tubercular deer in the northeast Lower Peninsula is being temporarily discontinued until a more reliable blood test is available. 

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/statewide/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1106133023125290.xml


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

" The DNR believes it has lowered the population as much as is acceptable to area residents and hunters" 

I wonder how many thousands of doe permits they'll give out this fall and continue with all the extra rifle seasons :yikes: ........m


----------

